
Where Did the Prohibition on Combining Seafood and Cheese Come From? - DmenshunlAnlsis
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/mixing-seafood-and-cheese
======
Udik
Annoyingly, this article keeps repeating that the prohibition of combining
fish with cheese comes from Italy. However, pizza with tuna, or with
anchovies, are among the most popular pizzas in Italy (both of course include
mozzarella), as are pretty common recipes that include both fish an parmesan
cheese.

The title attracted my attention because only a few months ago an Indian
friend claimed that fish and cheese should not be mixed, for health reason: I
had never heard of that before, and it sounded fishy. And as you might have
understood, I'm Italian.

~~~
gus_massa
Perhaps it depends on the region?

Just an anecdote here. I'm from Argentina and two of my friends went a few
years ago to Trieste for some mathematical conference/courses. One day they
got for dinner pasta with sea food and they obviously wanted to add some
grated cheese to it. The local staff from the restaurant refused to add the
cheese because the mix was bad for health[1]. Anyway, the staff accepted to
give the cheese to may friends but my friends had to put the cheese themselves
over the pasta, because the staff didn't want to be responsible for the health
risk.

[1] Some toxic fumes??? I'm not sure. I also think it's ridiculous.

